# Sex after endo scratch?



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi there! I'm hoping to get a bit of advice?
In the midst of all my planning for my next cycle abroad I had to have a hurried scratch on cd10 (recommended by clinic) and I forgot to ask about any precautions the should be taken. As the cervix was open, like for ec and et - when is it safe to have sex, go swimming, have a bath etc? I'm now cd14 and I really want one last shot naturally before our next round-miracles do happen 

Thanks for reading xxx


----------

